# ,
, ,      ,    .    ,   :    , .  ,            (  )   ?

----------


## ol_kazn

(,  ?) ?

----------

? 
                           .




> (. 0504044).





> (. 0504143).       .             (. 0504044).





> :
>    ,        ,                   040101272 "  ", 010604340 "    ,   (, )"    010501440 "     ", 010502440 "   ", 010503440 "  - ", 010504440 "   ", 010505440 "   ", 010506440 "    ";





> 010506000 "  "
> 69.       :
> ;

----------


## 223

> , ,      ,    .    ,   :    , .  ,            (  )   ?


    .     .   ,    -  .           -          ,

----------


## 223

,       :Smilie:

----------

.

----------

- 2002-2007,  ,  .

----------

,   -       ?

----------


## Gennady1970

> ,   -       ?


        ?       ,    0504044.

----------

30   50 ? (   -)    -  , ,     ,        .   . .   .

----------

> 30   50 ? (   -)    -  , ,     ,        .   . .   .


   (     )    30  -           ...     ..
          ""

----------

,    .  :Smilie:     !   .

----------

,

----------

, ,      .    ,   .

----------


## M{}T

> , ,      .    ,   .


   0504230

----------

> , ,      .    ,   .


       ,

----------


## Dark23

,          ,         105          , ?       (, ,    , , )?  ,          ?           ?

----------

Dark23/      (, ,    , , )?  ,         ?           ?/
      ? 
    3 .     ,   .      /  ?/    -   ?

----------

> ,          ,         105          , ?       (, ,    , , )?  ,          ?           ?


, , ....     ,     ,   ...     ,    ,    .
         , , , , ...

----------

,    .     , , ,   3 .  , ,  ...

----------

> ,    .     , , ,   3 .  , ,  ...


       ????

----------

-    (   ).       -         ,    ,   - .          6   6 ....     ,     , -         ,          ?  -    ,  - , ,     - ?

----------



----------


## ***

,   .  ,   ..          (. 0504143),        (. 0504044)?

----------

.      ,      .

----------


## Dark23

> , , ....     ,     ,   ...     ,    ,    .
>          , , , , ...


    ,     ?    ,            ,   ,    ,     ?             ?

----------

> ,     ?    ,            ,   ,    ,     ?             ?


,       
,     .   -?  ,  
   ,    ,

----------

,       ?
      ,      "" .....

----------

> ,       ?
>       ,      "" .....


 ,    ... 
  ,   ?       :Smilie:

----------

, - ,  ?

----------

, - ? , , -

----------

> , - ? , , -


  :Smilie: 
 ,    -       ,    -   ,               -

----------

> 30   50 ? (   -)    -  , ,     ,        .   . .   .


 !   ,              .           ,        .

----------

